# 저희랑 인너뷰  하신거 맞죠



## shiningstar

Hi,

I'm translating a Korean movie into Turkish and I noticed that the English translation of "저희랑 인너뷰  하신거 맞죠?" isn't right, at least not complete. I tried to get a close meaning via google translate but...

Can you help me please, what this phrase is saying? 

Thanks...


----------



## terredepomme

인너뷰 -> 인터뷰


----------



## shiningstar

terredepomme said:


> 인너뷰 -> 인터뷰



Thank you very much terrepomme, English translation of it was just "right?" Now, it has some meaning. So the question is "It was an interview about ...folks, right?" or close to this.

Am I right? 

Thank you very much again


----------



## effact4

I think google traslation gave you an incorrect phrase.

If I am not slightly confused your question, here is my rash answer.

저희랑 인터뷰 하신거 맞으시죠? into english is

You did interview us, right? (interviewee asking)
or
You gave an interview to us, right? (interviewer asking)

regard to 2nd question.

It doesn't matter i think(both would be no problem).

or you would be able to apply a tag question.

Hope it is helpful.


----------



## shiningstar

effact4 said:


> I think google traslation gave you an incorrect phrase.
> 
> If I am not slightly confused your question, here is my rash answer.
> 
> 저희랑 인터뷰 하신거 맞으시죠? into english is
> 
> You did interview us, right? (interviewee asking)
> or
> You gave an interview to us, right? (interviewer asking)
> 
> regard to 2nd question.
> 
> It doesn't matter i think(both would be no problem).
> 
> or you would be able to apply a tag question.
> 
> Hope it is helpful.



You have no idea how it's helpful indeed. Thank you so much. That's what I was looking for. Indeed, the interviewer was asking this to a proffesor in the movie, because he's seen that interview casette in the studio, so went to the proffesor in order to continue to report about some case. Thank you very much


----------

